# Schnittmaske



## MarcB (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

das Thema wurde schon oft behandelt habe auch schon etliche Stunden dran verzweifelt, bekomme es aber nicht hin.
Deshalb habe ich zwei Bilder hochgeladen. Bild CGR zeigt eine Figur und der Buchstabe G. Ich möchte eine Schnittmaske erstellen, Final sollte es wie in Bild "Resultat" aussehen. Hier habe ich die Figur einfach eingefärbt und in den Vordergrund plaziert.
Was muss ich mit den beiden Objekten tun um das Gewünschte Resultat zu erlangen.

Würde mich echt sehr über eine kleine Hilfe freuen.
Marc


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2017)

Hallo MarcB,
ich versteh nicht wo das problem liegt?
Wenn Du das unbedingt maskieren willst dann markiere beide Objekte und dann rechte Maustaste und Schnittmaske aktivieren.
Damit wirst Du nur dein gewünschtes Ergebnis nicht hinbekommen. Es würde immer nur die Person zu sheen sein oder das G als Personenform.

Was Du erreichen willst kannst Du nur mit dem Pathfinder hinbekommen.

Grüße


----------

